
How to Automate Tasks Estimation in Jira - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/how-to-automate-tasks-estimation-in-jira-720bacf6d75d?source=friends_link&sk=f57cc9a52560108f1a045e4a60e63281
======
tsimionescu
Anyone who believes that the hard problem to solve with estimation is getting
people to give you some estimate before starting a task is definitely very new
to this field, or has been extremely lucky in the projects they got to work
on...

------
tschwimmer
This is not what I'd describe as automation, a human still has to do the
actual estimation. This just enforces some validation that requires a human to
fill in the field. It actually does it in a kind of annoying way too because
Jira checks the change and rejects it after the user makes an input (though I
suspect with a user generated rule that would be difficult to do).

------
theamk
I like how he makes it required, and then immediately sets the estimate to 0,
presumably to bypass the new requirement.

